# PGCE- Invited for interview. Yikes!!!



## aurora green (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, I'd be thrilled to announce that I'd been shortlisted for interview, if it wasn't for the terrifying nature of the thing...

I think the most scary part, is the five minute presentation.
This is something I should, if my application form is to be believed, find a doddle, but I 'elaberated' a tad too much and I think I'm frozen in terror...

I've only got ten days and in that time I've also got to find a primary school willing to let me in for the day, and get the head to sign a comments form..

Then there's the rest of the two hour   interview, but I guess it'll be easy enough to immerse myself in the TES and such like..

Anyway, as if this wasn't enough for someone who hasn't had an interview since 1988 (truely) to worry about,  one of the pages inserted into the information pack bore the news that a government directive has just come into place requiring it necessary that all students, even mature ones, hold a GSCE in science. This wasn't the case last week or some such. 
Needless to say, I don't have required qualification. I rang the college and they said to proceed with the interview and then take an equivalence test at a later date. Argghhhh.!!!!!

So I'm not going to think about that just yet, but if any kind urbanites have any advice about how to prepare for this epic interview, especially the presentation, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2006)

ooo - well done and good luck!

5 minute presentation - plan what you want to say; break it down into bullet points; put the bullet points onto cue cards; speak it out loud and time yourself;  practice in front of a mirror x2 at least and in front of a friend (who'll give you honest feedback) if possible; don't be afraid to refer to your cue cards whilst you're doing the presentation at the interview.

In terms of interview - cajole a friendly urbanite or friend that's used to interviewing to interview you, obviously asking you all the questions that you *really* wouldn't want to get asked  That way you get the worse case scenario practice run  I'll do it if you want!


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2006)

By the way - 5 minutes = 750 words (we speak at 2.5 words per second on average). 2 pages of A4 max.

So if you are someone that prefers to write it all out and then learn it parrot fashion, all you have to do is word count the document. (Not my preferred style, but some people feel happier with that).

5 minutes is *really* short - it'll be a doddle as long as you get the main points planned out.

They want to see what your planning and delivery skills are like, to get a sample of what you'd be like in a classroom environment. Practice, practice ...


----------



## Sean (Nov 24, 2006)

What sort of presentation have you got to do? Is it supposed to be a 5 minute spiel all by you, or can you be more interactive: pose questions, ask for feedback, use AV aids etc??


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 24, 2006)

oh wow, congratulations AG.  i remember the fear when i had to do this myself.  i don't know if there is any practival advice i can offer, but i have no doubt that you can do the presentation standing on your head if you don't let nerves get to you.  and there are loads of threads about controlling nerves that you can learn from.  so you'll ace it, basically.

as for the primary school, that bits easy, they enjoy haivng pgce potentials in, if nothing else it gives 'em an extra TA.  i wouldn't be surprised if the first place you called let you in!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 24, 2006)

no advice, only lots of good wishes and finger crossing - well done for getting this far


----------



## aurora green (Nov 24, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> By the way - 5 minutes = 750 words (we speak at 2.5 words per second on average). 2 pages of A4 max.
> 
> So if you are someone that prefers to write it all out and then learn it parrot fashion, all you have to do is word count the document. (Not my preferred style, but some people feel happier with that).
> 
> ...






			
				sean said:
			
		

> What sort of presentation have you got to do? Is it supposed to be a 5 minute spiel all by you, or can you be more interactive: pose questions, ask for feedback, use AV aids etc??



Well the thing is, during the presentation, I am expected to teach an aspect of the national ciriculum, as if to a group of primary children, (to demonstrate enthusiasm and communication skills)
I don't actually know where to start with this.


Thanks for all your good wishes, but as the evening goes on, I'm begining to feel physically sick at the thought of it.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 24, 2006)

TES forums is where to go.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Well the thing is, during the presentation, I am expected to teach an aspect of the national ciriculum, as if to a group of primary children, (to demonstrate enthusiasm and communication skills)
> I don't actually know where to start with this.
> .


ok - modern teaching thinks (as different to when we were at school) - don't teach them so much as help them find the answers themselves.  Model an example and ask them to extrapolate the knowledge. (but possibly not in so many words .  ask "why" questions to extend them.

so, for example you could show how putting large marble into a pint glass of water makes the level go up - so ask - what will happen if you put a tennis ball in?  (the water spills) - why? because the water has to make room for the ball.  then tell them the next step for another lesson would be measuring the water because you can find out the volume of the ball.

bad example - you don't want to do anything messy for your presentation, i know - but you get the idea.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Well the thing is, during the presentation, I am expected to teach an aspect of the national ciriculum, as if to a group of primary children, (to demonstrate enthusiasm and communication skills)
> I don't actually know where to start with this.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes, but as the evening goes on, I'm begining to feel physically sick at the thought of it.




It's late at the end of a long week Aurora. I'd feel similarly on a Friday night tbh.

There's not much you can do until tomorrow - why not chill this evening and try and put it out of your mind?

Nonemanopackdrill had a good idea there ^

And by tomorrow loads of posters will have posted their ideas/input

It's going to look different on the morrow I reckon. Talk about it then


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll post stuff tomorrow if I can be bothered, but I'm shattered. In seriousness though, the TES forums has thousands of requests for help, feedback on PGCE interviews and so on.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 24, 2006)

And don't panic - they're not expecting you to be brilliant - otherwise why would you need a pgce. They want you to like kids, have enthusiasm, and be willing to learn and reflect on what you need to learn.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks you lot. Sound advice.  

I think check out TES then give it a rest for tonight, incase I decide to jack it all in before I've even started...
Cheers for your replies.


----------



## jbob (Nov 25, 2006)

Have you had any experience (even observation) in schools?* If you haven't, I think it is crucial to get some before you embark upon a career in teaching or consider taking the PGCE. I did two weeks in a local secondary, after which I withdrew my application (despite being called for interview). It may be stating the bleeding obvious, but until you actually experience education today, it's hard to conceive just how tough a job teaching really is. It wasn't for me, but I'm so glad that I had that I had a chance to see what the job actually involves before going any further. The drop out rate during and in the first year post PGCE is phenomenally high. Not meaning to put you off (honest!) but it's a big step and I hope you're aware of everything involved.

And yes, as Noname says, scrutinise TES before going any further.

*If you have than please ignore the following!


----------



## teahead (Nov 25, 2006)

Think about:

What are the children bringing to the class (what you can work with/from). What age group are you dealing with here?

Differentiation. You need to appeal to smart sparks and kids with limited or no English.

Development - what practical activity would your bit be leading into if you were teaching for real?

Assessment - how are you going to monitor what the kids have actually picked up?

5 mins is really really short. You definitely need to make sure you present yourself as moving towards a practical learning outcome.

You might also want to think about behaviour. How are the kids to be grouped? At tables? On the carpet? 

It'd be good to have something you'd plan to put on a board - some key words, a drawing or somesuch. Or a book/prop/equipment.

Luck! Schools are getting a terrible press this year...


----------



## treefrog (Nov 25, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> And don't panic - they're not expecting you to be brilliant - otherwise why would you need a pgce. They want you to like kids, have enthusiasm, and be willing to learn and reflect on what you need to learn.


seconded!

I did a presentation on Global Warming for my interview, all I can advise is:

Keep the presentation bouncy and light- it will be a snaggle-toothed interviewer sitting there but try to envisage the kids who will be your target audience

Use powerpoints/visuals if you think the topic warrants them, but don't overdo it

Make up a worksheet to go with your talk- maybe some of the pictures from your powerpoint and some questions/fill-in-the-box diagrams?

Congratulations on getting to interview, I knew you could do it! 

(don't worry about the GCSE science thing, be honest about it and there should be some booster classes you can attend  )

ETA: If you want me to look over anything then let me know!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## aurora green (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow. the TES forum's good, but there are loads of people all crying out for the same answers.
It's really helped me to understand what sort of questions I'll be asked at interview though, which is really useful.

I've still got a massive block about the presentation though..

I was intially thinking about doing it on transport and begin by asking everyone how they made their journey to School, then discuss the different modes of transport, the pros and cons of each, perhaps finishing by drawing a bar chart of the results...

Then I thought maybe that was too much for five minutes ,and maybe I should just make the presentation about cycling, talk about the differents types of bikes,have pictures of tandums and unicycles and rikshaws etc.., how bikes looked when they were first invented, compared to now, what sort of safety clothing you need to wear...

Urm...Do either of these sound like sensible ideas? And does anyone have any advise about how to beef them up?


----------



## Jayshat (Nov 26, 2006)

AG -  my one bit of advice, after going through it myself, is to be confident and believe in what you are doing.  Take rescue remedy or summat...

What is the presentation on? Or is it a mini lesson of sorts?


----------



## aurora green (Nov 26, 2006)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> AG -  my one bit of advice, after going through it myself, is to be confident and believe in what you are doing.  Take rescue remedy or summat...
> 
> What is the presentation on? Or is it a mini lesson of sorts?



I think I'll be needing some major tranques before this, the way I'm going  
But thanks rescue remedy is a very good idea.


The presentation can be on anything I like, but I guess mini-lesson is a very good way of describing it.


----------



## Jayshat (Nov 26, 2006)

Keep it simple then and be confident more than anything.

Find a nice lesson which can be condensed. Look on teachingideas or somthing and adapt it. 

Do you know what lesson you want it on? Literacy, Numeracy etc?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2006)

Congrats aurora.

I know nothing about PGCEs but I do rehearse people for presentations in my job. 

Key is to practice, practice, practice. You should know your material backwards. And when I say practice, I don't mean sitting on your sofa, muttering it through to yourself, but standing up and imagining your audience are there in front of you. Make each sofa cushion a person or something (if there's more than one person). Think about making eye contact with them and how you hold your body. If you do have something to do with your hands, then it stops them shaking and fiddling. Smile  Like someone else suggested, get someone to come and watch you do it, however horrendous that sounds! 

Your presentation should be structured - what you're going to cover at a top level, the substance and then a conclusion. The one about bicycles could work well. You really don't need a lot of material for five minutes and the biggest mistake most people make is trying to get too much in. 

Practice also breathing from your diaphragm and letting tension drain from your fingertips. Stand up, close your eyes, take a deep breath from your middle and as you exhale imagine the tension pouring out of your fingers. Imagine yourself doing a really great presentation and how engaged they will feel. It really does work 

Good luck - I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 26, 2006)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Keep it simple then and be confident more than anything.
> 
> Find a nice lesson which can be condensed. Look on teachingideas or somthing and adapt it.
> 
> Do you know what lesson you want it on? Literacy, Numeracy etc?




Well this is another thing i'm not sure about.
If I do the presentation about cycling, I guess it could fit across a few curriculum subjects, history, geograophy, but perhaps ends up being more PSHE...


----------



## aurora green (Nov 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Congrats aurora.
> 
> I know nothing about PGCEs but I do rehearse people for presentations in my job.
> 
> ...




Thanks Trashpony. Great advise.

I can't wait to start practising the bloody thing, just got to write/work out it first..


----------



## scifisam (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't try to teach a whole lesson in five minutes. Try for one very specific target: when you said 'an aspect of the nationa curriculum,' I thought you meant one of the literacy/numeracy/science objectives, like 'start sentences with a full stop.' 

Five minutes isn't even enough time for most starters, but there are some starters you could do in that time. Look up 'starters' on the TES or on any of the other primary teaching sites out there. 

Hmmm ... Have a big picture up (a poster you have, an A3 copy, or one for an interactive whiteboard - but have a hardcopy as back-up just in case). Have thesauruses on the table, and writing paper. 

Ask the kids to suggest words to describe the picture, and write about five of them on the board. These would most likely be ordinary words, like 'big' or 'old.' Their task now is to use the thesaurus to find more unusual words to use instead of them. The objective for this would be 'to be able to use more vivid adjectives to describe things.' 

Using a picture can be fun, because it's visual, but you could also use an object: the object could be one you bring, or something belonging to a child (which children would love).

Whatever you do, make sure you can say which year group it's for, what 'progress' the children would make in this mini-lesson (by the end of the lesson, the children will be able to ....), and _make sure you state this objective in the lesson, and check that the 'children' understand it_.  

Prepare answers for how you would adapt for children with special needs of any kind - EAL, gifted and talented, learning difficulties, sight problems, anything. Perhaps pretend that one of the interviewers is G&T, so offer him the extension work, and pretend that one of the others needs support, and give him/her the support materials you would give to such a child. 

For example, in my suggested starter, instead of expecting all the children to be able to look up a word in a thesaurus, give some of them a list of words they could choose from, or tell them what page number to look up in the thesaurus. (This would be year 5 or 6). 

Well, hopefully give you some food for thought there at least. Good luck!


----------



## aurora green (Nov 26, 2006)

Now I'm worrying that a presentation about Cycling could be said to be an aspect of the national curriculum...
It can be, according to London Recumbants, but I dont want to fall at the very first hurdle by choosing an inapproriate topic...


----------



## Jayshat (Nov 26, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> ...by choosing an inapproriate topic...



Personally, I would not do the topic of 'cycling' at all.

I suggest what the previous said and focus on Literacy word/sentence work. Choose a topic by all means but more child based which will hold their interest like the sea, dinosaurs, castles, dragons, bears, animals or summat like that. 

However, if you are confident about the topic of cycling, that's a good thing, and maybe you could do a link to Literacy and PSHE. 

Do keep it simple though if possible...

Anyway, that's my two cents. Good luck


----------



## aurora green (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers for your contribution Jayshit. 

I'm enormously grateful to everyone who's took the time to post here, as it's so good to talk.

I'm off now, to find a school that'll have me for one day this week.

I think spending a day in school will help me to get a much clearer idea of what is expected for the presentation.


----------



## treefrog (Nov 27, 2006)

Why not do it on something like recycling, the rainforest etc.? If it's anything like the presentation I had to do, it's a _presentation_, not a lesson!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

A 5 minute presentation on _anything_?


----------



## aurora green (Nov 27, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> A 5 minute presentation on _anything_?



Well, the brief is- 'A five minute presentation in which you will teach an aspect of the national curriculum, as if to a group of primary school aged children'


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't do any of the above on this page then. Hold on, I'll check page 1.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 27, 2006)

treefrog said:
			
		

> Why not do it on something like recycling, the rainforest etc.? If it's anything like the presentation I had to do, it's a _presentation_, not a lesson!



Would recycling count as part of the national curriculum then?

I've made absolutely no progress on this thing today.

Although I did (eventually, after five trys) find a school willing to let me observe this week.




eta. sorry just seen nonames' post...


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Don't try to teach a whole lesson in five minutes. Try for one very specific target: when you said 'an aspect of the nationa curriculum,' I thought you meant one of the literacy/numeracy/science objectives, like 'start sentences with a full stop.'
> 
> Five minutes isn't even enough time for most starters, but there are some starters you could do in that time. Look up 'starters' on the TES or on any of the other primary teaching sites out there.
> 
> ...



This is a good suggestion, but I'd recommend you choose an aspect of the NC you like/ feel confident with and an age group to aim at and ask for further advice!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Would recycling count as part of the national curriculum then?
> 
> I've made absolutely no progress on this thing today.
> 
> ...



Or look at what you see in lessons next week and repeat with tweaks.

The more important bit (I think) will be in the interview when they ask you to reflect on how it went.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> This is a good suggestion, but I'd recommend you choose an aspect of the NC you like/ feel confident with and an age group to aim at and ask for further advice!



I've just realised that I said 'start sentences with a full stop.'


----------



## aurora green (Nov 27, 2006)

I think my head might just explode before my interview next Wednesday.





			
				nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Or look at what you see in lessons next week and repeat with tweaks.



Well it's only a morning, but I'm going to be studying that teacher very closely indeed!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I think my head might just explode before my interview next Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not copy; just repeat the best and ask for advice on what they did.

I'd do something simple - like scifism's eg - it's not a test of your ability but your enthusiasm and willingness to learn.

If this thread is anything to go by, you'll be brilliant. In fact an answer along the lines of 'I asked friends what I should do and got hundreds of answers...' wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## catinthehat (Nov 27, 2006)

If you do it on something like public transport make sure you point to the citizenship aspect (environment issues) - use the presentation to flag up more than just the subject under discussion.  A good idea is to hand the observers a sheet showing where you would be going next, how it relates to NC, related areas - such as citizenship and what extension tasks you might suggest for quicker learners.  Good luck.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

catinthehat said:
			
		

> If you do it on something like public transport make sure you point to the citizenship aspect (environment issues) - use the presentation to flag up more than just the subject under discussion.  A good idea is to hand the observers a sheet showing where you would be going next, how it relates to NC, related areas - such as citizenship and what extension tasks you might suggest for quicker learners.  Good luck.



Nah, it's primary kids - and don't use a powerpoint in my opinion. Not for 5 mins to kids - unless it's one picture or two designed to provoke discussion. V V V few words.

But I'd argue in favour of a visual or two that are not a powerpoint.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Is this for Goldsmiths?  I had to do a 5 min presentation to the 3 people running my course.  5 minutes is so little time.  I used props (dice) to teach numbers 1-10 (in French) and it went down really well.  Depending on what number they rolled they had to do something different (like a forfeit or something - can't remember what exactly) - but basically I had to do very little and they had to do most of it themselves.  Be super enthusiastic and bouncy etc etc...

Whatever you choose to do, make it very very tight and make sure it's not just you talking at them but them participating in some way too. 

I downed so much rescue remedy that I reckon I was half pissed what with it being alcohol based..  

Delighted you got the interview Aurora!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> but basically I had to do very little and they had to do most of it themselves.  Be super enthusiastic and bouncy etc etc...
> 
> Whatever you choose to do, make it very very tight and make sure it's not just you talking at them but them participating in some way too.



The best strategy - and actually what the best teachers do as well.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done Aurora!  Good luck with the IV and your day in the school


----------



## aurora green (Nov 28, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Is this for Goldsmiths?  I had to do a 5 min presentation to the 3 people running my course.  5 minutes is so little time.  I used props (dice) to teach numbers 1-10 (in French) and it went down really well.  Depending on what number they rolled they had to do something different (like a forfeit or something - can't remember what exactly) - but basically I had to do very little and they had to do most of it themselves.  Be super enthusiastic and bouncy etc etc...
> 
> Whatever you choose to do, make it very very tight and make sure it's not just you talking at them but them participating in some way too.
> 
> ...




Thanks gaijingirl and PieEye . 

My interview's at South Bank university. I put Goldsmiths second place because it has stricter entry requirements.

I've been having a close look at the national curriculum, and have decided that recycling does fit quite well.

I can bring lots of props (well a bag of rubbish) and a magnet, a big poster of a landfill site, (which I'm still trying to track down, so it may be a small one)
and I don't know why, but I'm begining to feel a bit calmer about the presentation part (can't actually believe I just wrote that)
...


----------



## Pieface (Nov 28, 2006)

it's cos you're working on it now I reckon - you were at the "OMIGOD A PRESENTATION!!!????" stage before.


----------



## treefrog (Nov 28, 2006)

that sounds great! You're past the  stage now, you'll be fine.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks! 

Haven't made any progress on the presentation today because I've been in school.

I was so lucky that this school let me in for the day, because it was such an inspiring place to be, although I'm now thinking that perhaps luck had nothing to do with it, and the open and inclusive nature of the place was connected with what an impressive school it was. 
It was bedecked with art work, absolutely everywhere. 
The class I had previously helped out in, a few years ago, was permanently bogged down in literacy and numeracy hour. There was a lot of bored kids.

In the short time I was at Comber Grove  school, I observed the class paint paper-mache mountains, learn common multiples, and rehearse their christmas rap (bizarrely alongside Silent Night, sung in German), which almost brought a tear to my eye....
It was a very vibrant place, and has given me a lot to say in my interview. 

Now if I can only remember 'Every Child Matters' and 'inclusion'....


----------



## treefrog (Nov 29, 2006)

sounds amazing! Has it given you more ideas on how to run your presentation? 

Literacy and numeracy IS important though, as I found when marking a load of tests today. 16 year old who have handwriting that was nigh-on illegible


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 29, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Now if I can only remember 'Every Child Matters' and 'inclusion'....



Ah bollocks - the fact that you've heard of both those things puts you head and shoulders above other PGCE candidates.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks,   but I feel sure knowing the 'buzzwords' is the bare minimum.

Over on the TES forum they're all deciding to wear suits.

Urm...Do I really need to wear a suit, do you think?


----------



## treefrog (Nov 29, 2006)

dress smart! I wore a suit for my interview, better to look too smart than too casual IMHO


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 29, 2006)

definitely dress smart.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, wear a suit, definitely. At interview you should always look a lot smarter than you would at the job itself.

Your experience school sounds like a great place to be a child!

I have a feeling you'll be one of the first people they accept.

Tip: avoid the opinion forum on the TES messageboard. Please. It's insane!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 29, 2006)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Tip: avoid the opinion forum on the TES messageboard. Please. It's insane!



Disagree - you get a good range of opinion, but you're best off looking at the management forum

edit: just seen you meant one forum, not the whole thing. He's right, the opinion forum is just bitter twats who often don't care about kids or have forgotten why we're doing the job.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 30, 2006)

The only forums I look at sometimes are English, secondary, and occasionally NQTs. Those are all useful and helpful (and I feel useful and helpful there). Opinion, however, seems to be the place where trolls go to die.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

<heads off to the opinion forum on the TES website>


----------



## aurora green (Nov 30, 2006)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Yes, wear a suit, definitely. At interview you should always look a lot smarter than you would at the job itself.
> 
> Your experience school sounds like a great place to be a child!
> 
> I have a feeling you'll be one of the first people they accept...




Thanks for that. 
I wish I could feel a bit more confident.

I'm trying very hard not even to think about the "30min written response to an article on an aspect of education, *undertaken under exam conditions*"   because there's nothing I can to prepare for it....


<heads off to buy suit>


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, good luck Aurora....loads of good advice on here, looking smart is important but with your dreads I'm sure a suit will look v


----------



## aurora green (Dec 1, 2006)

Arghh!!!
I'm having another panic about the presentation.
My son had the afternoon off school and I've been going over it with him about 20 times (bless him) and the ending's crap, mainly because  of the stress of fitting it in to 5minutes.(well that's my excuse)
I asked the 'class' quite a few questions, and the amount of time taken to answer them varies enormously and with such a strict ending, I find myself either having to leave out a whole chunk, or with knowing I haven't enough time to finish the last bit and trying to drag the previous bit out...
I think it's too bitty...and too ambitious...and  argghhh...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck with it 

I am hoping to do this in a couple of yuears...

By the time i Do it i'll have loads of experience teaching in china, but no doubt teaching british kids is waaaay harder.


----------



## treefrog (Dec 1, 2006)

cut down on the questions would be my take, remember they're not kids you're talking to, it's adults so it won't be like the thinking time will be so long...

You'll be fine!


----------



## aurora green (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks treefrog. 

I guess I've included the questions to make it more interactive, but you're dead right to expect that the thinking time of the interviewers will be really quick.

Btw. I totally love this place. 
There's some kind of reassurance, not available to me anywhere else on the net...or in rl come to that.
Anyway, roll on Wednesday, can't wait to get on with it...
I now find myself thanking goodness that they didn't give me any longer to prepare/worry myself sick about it.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 5, 2006)

GOOD LUCK AURORA!   

Hope you can come out for a beer and let us know how it goes soon....


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 5, 2006)

aurora - have you done the interview yet? I'm pooping myself about mine (it's on the 19th...). Any tips, clues to questions etc? 

To everyone:

- 'You should prepare a 5-minute presentation in which you identify and consider a current educational issue'. Do you think an overview of 'Every Child Matters' fits the bill? 

- I failed my science o' level about 300 years ago - hence I'll be 'required to complete an assessment task in Science' - any ideas what level this'll be at?

- As above re: 'a short assessment task in mathematics'. Level? Difficulty?

- Suited and booted? 

(I'm applying for General Primary at Southampton Uni btw)

Thanks for any help...


----------



## Pieface (Dec 5, 2006)

Couple of those have been answered in the thread already.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 5, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Couple of those have been answered in the thread already.


Apart from the suit question, no they haven't.


----------



## aurora green (Dec 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> GOOD LUCK AURORA!
> 
> Hope you can come out for a beer and let us know how it goes soon....




Thanks PieEye!  

Way hay!!! ... Here's goes nothing!



And sorry Sweet FA, I'll try to answer your questions upon my return.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 6, 2006)

is it today?  good luck honey!


----------



## cesare (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck aurora!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 6, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> Good luck aurora!!



& some more from me..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## northernhord (Dec 6, 2006)

My PGCE interview was a doddle, do keep in mind that they need you more than you need them.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 6, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> My PGCE interview was a doddle, do keep in mind that they need you more than you need them.


Mine too, but best to prepare for the worst.

As for the tests, I'm sure they won't be difficult. I shared a house with some dense-as-buggery lasses who were doing primary when I was doing my secondary PGCE... christ, if they managed to pass tests and get on the course, I'm sure you'll have no trouble.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Mine too, but best to prepare for the worst.
> 
> As for the tests, I'm sure they won't be difficult. I shared a house with some dense-as-buggery lasses who were doing primary when I was doing my secondary PGCE... christ, if they managed to pass tests and get on the course, I'm sure you'll have no trouble.



This post has cheered me up no end


----------



## aurora green (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I'm baaaack!

...and I feel all funny.

The written test was bloody awful, and I was convinced all was lost..In fact I sudder when I think about it now. 

The presentation was ok. BUT, I left out an important chunk, and got all in a muddle because I had to go last, and the presentation before mine happened to be about magnets (a key factor in mine) and the nerves just swept in and gripped me. So I know I've done my presentation much much better in my kitchen, but what can you do? 

The final part, the group interview was suprisingly, the bit I did best in, and I was able to talk enthusiasticly about my school placement, and even the equality mission statement... 

So to sum up, worse in some places than expected, and yet better in others...

Am I in? Haven't got a clue. Tbh, I'll be amazed if I have.

Thankyou so much for all your good wishes and advice. It's really helped.


----------



## aurora green (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> aurora - have you done the interview yet? I'm pooping myself about mine (it's on the 19th...). Any tips, clues to questions etc?
> 
> To everyone:
> 
> ...



Basically as others have said, the TES forum is where you want to go to get specific questions, that relate to the course you are applying to, answered. 

There are a lot of intensive worriers there though. Take a deep breath before you look, because intially it caused me panic to look at the forum,, because everyone seemed to be swatting up on everything. But you do get really specific helpful advice.

My five minute presenation was as if to a class of primary pupils, so I can't help much, but I think ECM is a great topic to consider doing.

Unfortunately they've just changed the  requirements so that everyone needs a GCSE Science before they can teach now, I haven't got this and was told that if I am successful at interview, I will be required to study for an equivelence test to be taken some time  early next year, but the Uni said that they were still working out how to deal with the repercussions of this new rule, and I guess each place is different.
Good luck though!


----------



## treefrog (Dec 6, 2006)

glad it went OK aurora! Remember, if you did everything perfectly you wouldn't need to do the PGCE. I really, really hope you get in, when did they say you'd hear from them? (I had to wait over a month  )


----------



## treefrog (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> aurora - have you done the interview yet? I'm pooping myself about mine (it's on the 19th...). Any tips, clues to questions etc?
> 
> To everyone:
> 
> - 'You should prepare a 5-minute presentation in which you identify and consider a current educational issue'. Do you think an overview of 'Every Child Matters' fits the bill?



Yes, it's the buzzphrase of the moment. 



> - I failed my science o' level about 300 years ago - hence I'll be 'required to complete an assessment task in Science' - any ideas what level this'll be at?



Yep, rules changed for this recently. My advice (and for aurora too!  ) start looking at GCSE science websites to reacquaint yourself with the material. I recommend www.skoool.co.uk, bbc bytesize and the QCA site. It'll give you a headstart and would be a good thing to mention at interview.



> - As above re: 'a short assessment task in mathematics'. Level? Difficulty?



Are you referring to the Maths test you HAVE to take as part of QTS? If so, then it's lots of mental mathematics and graph reading. Your college should give you a CD with practice tests on them. My advice? Do the numeracy, literacy and ICT as soon as possible, so you're not fretting about them in June (unlike someone  )
- Suited and booted? 
[/QUOTE]

Yes!



> (I'm applying for General Primary at Southampton Uni btw)
> 
> Thanks for any help...



Good luck!


----------



## aurora green (Dec 6, 2006)

treefrog said:
			
		

> glad it went OK aurora! Remember, if you did everything perfectly you wouldn't need to do the PGCE. I really, really hope you get in, when did they say you'd hear from them? (I had to wait over a month  )



Thanks treefrog, you've been fantastic throughout this.  
They said they'd let me know in the next two weeks.

I do feel a bit  crap now though.  I know I could of done much better, particularly in the presentation.

...And not having an individual interview, meant that I never really got a chance to sell myself beyond that blasted presentation, which I muffed a bit, unfortunately.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Dec 6, 2006)

I bet you are in from the sound of your experiences.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed missuz!    Hope you find out soon


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 8, 2006)

@ aurora; thanks for the advice and I'm sure you've done better than you appear to think  We'll be starting a 'Help me with GCSE Science' thread soon...

@ treefrog; thanks too - looks like ECM it is then for the presentation. The Maths test to which I was referring isn't the QTS one - it's some sort of proprietary test the Uni do as part of the interview process  I'm going to concentrate more on the interview/presentation and try not to panic _too_ much re: the tests...


----------



## aurora green (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah well, just wanted to let you know that I have been given a conditional offer at LSBU.
Woo hoo!!!!!  

Got to study for the flaming science equivalence test though, and I'm very nervous about that, because I know nothing, but anyways....  


Thankyou so much to all who posted on this thread and helped me prepare for what was _the_ most nerve wracking interview of my life, especially treefrog, who actually helped to get me the interview in the first place. You've all been a great source of advice and support. x


----------



## aqua (Dec 20, 2006)

thats fantastic news  congratulations 

xxx


----------



## cesare (Dec 20, 2006)

That's brilliant aurora, great news in time for Christmas  Congratulations


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## hendo (Dec 20, 2006)

Ms T posting....

I'm really, really pleased for you.  Well done.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 20, 2006)

Well Done!!!!

So pleased you got through it - onwards and upwards etc


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, that's brilliant news. Well chuffed for you, congratulations!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 20, 2006)

They'd have been mad not to take you!

Well done... you're going to be such a brilliant teacher!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 20, 2006)

brilliant news aurora!  

I'm chuffed for you, well done 

and I'm sorry at the none appearance of the christmas cds


----------



## oryx (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice one, well done.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2006)

Hurrah! 

That's great news - congratulations. I think you're going to rock as a teacher


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

*yay*

Wow, congratulations! That is fantastic news! Well done!


----------



## aurora green (Dec 20, 2006)

...feel a bit emotional just reading all those recent posts. 
Thanks you lot. 


(and no worries, Tankgirl)


----------



## treefrog (Dec 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO AG!!   

That's great news, I knew you could do it! Welcome to the best profession ever!

Let me know if you need any help with the science stuff, it's really not that tough


----------

